# Can bunnies eat pumpkin? not the puree - the real kind?



## Tweetiepy (Oct 30, 2010)

Since Halloween is upon us, the pumpkins have come out and are being carved. Can bunnies have pumpkin to eat just like that? Not the canned or pureed kind, the cut out nose, mouth & eyes of jack O Lanterns kind? Just the flesh or the skin too?



What about the raw seeds? If yes for the seeds, with or without the shell?


----------



## akane (Oct 30, 2010)

So long as your rabbits are used to vegetables and you don't feed them too much all of the pumpkin should be safe. It's just like any other squash. I'm not sure how interested they'll be in the rind but they should really enjoy the seeds raw or roasted and the innards. I'd be sure to wash the outside of any cut outs you want to try giving them and I'd only give them what you carve off the pumpkin fresh before putting it outside.


----------



## tamsin (Oct 30, 2010)

They can but mine have never been that impressed with it


----------



## SDShorty (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought my buns one of those baby pumpkins because they had them at the farmer's market for 69cents, but they nibbled on it a bit, and lost interest. I've read that its' just fine for them, if they are even interested in it. I think I'm going to chop mine in half to see if they at least like the inside of it before it goes bad.


----------



## MILU (May 31, 2014)

I thought they would love it..


----------

